# Please desperate for help!!!



## andy182 (Jun 12, 2010)

Ok, so I got home from work and my two peppered catfish were acting really strange. I looked closely and saw that they were actually making babies, well eggs I should say. I have a clown loach that was trailing behind, eatting all the eggs right away. I kept him away from them long enough for me to get them stuck to my fingers and put into my empty 1.5 gallon tank. It has a heater and filter. I have been reading that it is bad to move them but they were just on the glass so I had to move them right away. Anyway if none survive that is ok by me, but it would be fun to have baby cats. So I was wondering about preventing fungus. I have some Jungle brand fungus clear, is that something that would work, I looked it up online and it gave no real product info, and yes, I threw away the box. Also, I read that you can tell if they have been properly fertilized very soon, well is that a few days, or hours? Also how long are they in eggs for, when do they hatch I should say, if hatch is the right word. I have never done this before and any and all information would be very very helpful. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Put an airstone in the tank, blowing bubbles NEAR them but not ON them. They need good water circulation to keep them clean.

Salt is no good for cories, so use either methylene blue if you can find any, or any good anti-fungus stuff. The jungle stuff should do nicely.

Within two days you should be able to tell the good eggs from the bad ones. The bad ones will start to turn white while the good ones darken. If possible, pluck out the bad ones with tweezers.

Hatch time varies with species and temperature, but they will definitely hatch one day before you are ready for them to do so. LOL!

Start getting some food ready for the fry today.


----------

